# Police Loans?



## Rabbit (Jan 11, 2007)

Im a relatively young officer with some financial burdens from putting myself through school and academies coupled with low paying jobs before finally getting on full time. Does anyone know any banks that would be friendly to police officers interested in attaining a personal loan to consolidate debts? Or does anyone know of anything that could benefit me aside from sarcasm about working more details (all dried up)?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You might want to try your city or town employee credit union (if they have one). I would think that you would be best off with a small local credit union.


----------

